# 2002 Altima 3.5 5 Speed pics



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Just thought I'd put 'em out here for comment:


Here's the car:










Here is my intake it is made by Frankencar with an Apexi filter:










Here is my exhaust, they are Magnaflows:










I had my grill painted:










I put on Ichibahn pedals:










and replace my shift knob with an Ichibahn one:


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

nice ride now go put some 19ssssss on


Ben


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

No doubt, it is on my list. But I think my next mod is going to be two tone leather, then a UDP.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I luV the NEW ALTY...good work--Keep it Up


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> *No doubt, it is on my list. But I think my next mod is going to be two tone leather, then a UDP. *


Leather _then_ a UDP? Why not get the UDP now? See the parts for sale link below.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *I luV the NEW ALTY...good work--Keep it Up *


Thanx, I also am waiting for a body kit that is a little more agrressive than stillins, without going over the top.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

OhThreeSpecV said:


> *Leather then a UDP? Why not get the UDP now? See the parts for sale link below.  *


I live around the corner from Unorthadox Racing. So when I am ready to put one on I want to see what kind of price they will give me with the install. If you come up a lot cheaper at that time and you still have it I'll holla.

Also the reason for leather first is that I am happy with the performace of the car and I hate the magnets, I mean cloth seats.


----------



## nissanturboracer (Jan 19, 2003)

I like the shifter knob, it almost looks like the GT-R shifter knob from the R34 Skyline, i think. Oh well. Nice ride. I want to put the gauge cluster, with the seperate hole for each gauge, in a Sentra. it looks too cool.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2003)

nice ride, wish we get them here....


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

Looks good, I like the exhaust. Those magnaflows match the body style very nicley. I bet they sound awsome.


----------



## PiMpPaThFinDeR02 (Feb 3, 2003)

edh said:


> *nice ride, wish we get them here.... *


are you really complaining? you guys have skylines down under. lucky ass. but that fool altima is nice but i would kill for a skyline


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nice alti, i like


----------



## PiMpPaThFinDeR02 (Feb 3, 2003)

you should clear out the orange in the front headlights. my homie did that and it looks PHAT


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2003)

How did your homie take out the orange on the headlights:thumbup:


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Put on the UDP first. Got to.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

snoop805 said:


> *How did your homie take out the orange on the headlights:thumbup: *


There is a right up at the other forum on how to do it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2003)

THANKS I'LL GO CHECK IT OUT.


----------

